# Dell Venue 8 Pro tablet question



## topher25 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a question before it is too late to return my tablet. I have a 64 gb Venue and it is intel atom bay trail processor. I was playing Far Cry 2, and had to alt-tab out to use my trainer program. It stalled a few times alt-tabbing, and I had to go to Start, Switch Users with windows 8 a few times to log out and come back in and restart the game.

Anyways, after alt-tabbing too much, I must have hiccuped the pc and the heat was too much, and it shut off from overheating. I panicked and let it cool for a while, but first I turned it on and ran HWMonitor. I will upload a screen, but it shows a temperature of 191 degree Celsius which is outrageous. This thing was very very hot, it took ten minutes or so and it still felt a little hot. 

Anyways, also, from the sleep state, I tried to log in and when I typed my correct password, it said there was not enough resources to log in another user. I tried and after the third time it logged me in. Is this resource problem because of the heat and things were acting funny, or is it because I went to Start, Switch User a couple times to un freeze my game from alt-tabbing.

The tablet works fine, but that 191 degrees bothers me. I played Far Cry 2 for a half hour just now, with the trainer, and all was fine.

Should I return it because it overheated and had the error logging in, or are these known issues? I have another week to consider keeping this. I know the thermal shut off is designed to prevent damage, but this thing was HOTTTT. Like burn your skin hot.


----------



## topher25 (Sep 28, 2009)

by the way, this screen shot is from today, not when I overheated it. for some reason, the 191 goes away and comes back. if i reset values or shut down, it always still comes back to 191, so it can be an error with HWMonitor. I used this screen to show the 191, but the time it overheated, the processors were much hotter.

This screenshot if after a half hour of playing Far Cry 2, so that is what these temps are from.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, I have a Dell Venue 11 Pro, but have not used for gaming.

That temperature you mention is incredible, and I doubt accurate.

Please try using Speccy from PiriForm to re-check temperatures: Speccy - System Information - Free Download


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HWMonitor does at times give false readings on the last CPU temp. Its normal.

However your PC is not nearly powerful enough to play any game with a atom CPU.

Chances are there is not even a fan on the tablet.

If you want to game you will need to get a desktop or laptop.


----------



## topher25 (Sep 28, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> HWMonitor does at times give false readings on the last CPU temp. Its normal.
> 
> However your PC is not nearly powerful enough to play any game with a atom CPU.
> 
> ...


not powerful enough to play ANY game? i was playing full games in 2009 on a netbook, lol. This dell played thru Hitman Contracts, Hitman Blood Money, Mafia 1, Minecraft, Terraria, and Starbound, I am sure to try hundreds more.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's plane and simple. Your tablet is not a gaming machine and will not handle any game today.

The games you listed that you have "played" are older and less dependent on performance.

If you wish to continue playing your games then you will need a laptop for desktop with acceptable hardware.


----------

